# Stevethedream next cycle log



## Stevethedream (Jan 20, 2014)

So i just started my next cycle which consists of Test Tren Mast and Var. My ultimate goal is to drop as much body fat as possible. My current stats right now are 5'9 217 lbs@ 17% bf. The body fat percentage that im reaching for is anywhere between 5 -7 % bf. Now I know some of you may think  that it's unrealistic to lose 10 - 13% bf in 12 wks and I can understand that. BUT..I will do any and everything possible to obtain that goal by all means. Nutrition and diet will be absolutely on point at 95 - 98 % clean eating.  I'll only have a cheat meal if I think I absolutely need it but other than that just clean eating. My training schedule right now is a 3 days on and 1 day off. Example.....Monday- am cardio p.m. Back  Tuesday-  am cardio p.m. Chest. Wednesday- am cardio.  Thursday- am cardio p.m. shoulders. Friday- am cardio p.m. Legs  Saturday- Arm's and cardio Sunday- cardio...After every weight training session I also do another cardio session as well. In the past I have lost almost 50 lbs in a 12 wk period but at that time I was natty and lost a lot of muscle mass. I'm hoping this time around I can keep as much muscle as possible while burning nothing but body fat. I'm keeping this log so it helps keep me accountable and also so that I can maybe help others who run this same cycle. Down below is my nutrition and supplement plan....

Meal 1- 8oz egg whites and 2 whole eggs scrambled 1 cup oatmeal and almonds
Meal 2- 8 oz 95% lean ground sirloin 1 cup brown rice cup broccoli
Meal 3- 8oz 95% lean ground sirloin 1 cup brown rice cup broccoli
Pre workout- 25g whey protein 1/2 cup oatmeal
Post workout- 50g whey protein 1 banana
Meal 4- 8oz chicken breast 1 cup broccoli
Meal 5- 8 egg whites 1 whole egg

Supplement plan
Week 1 - 12  Test E 500mg
Week 1 - 12. Mast E 400mg
Week 1- 12. Tren A 225- 350mg 
Week 7- 12. Var  50- 75mg 

At first I only wanted to pin twice a week with the test and mast but than I decided to throw in tren A.  Reason being is I wasn't sure if I'd be able to handle the sides of tren e and this way by running tren A if I did have any sides I can stop immediately and the sides would subside a lot faster out of my system. So for the time being .I'm just gonna pin every compound M/w/f and see how that goes. Also I'll be running tren at 75mg eod for the first 4 weeks and see how I feel. If I think I may need a little more than I'll up the dosage to 100 - 125mg eod. I'm really hoping though that 225mg a week will b enough considering this will b my first time running tren. Well my brothers I will definitely b keeping u guys posted with this log by adding as many details as possible. Now its time to get AZOG RIPPED! ! ! Hahaha


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 20, 2014)

Got my popcorn and my chair lets do this! 
Let's see some nudes!


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 20, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Got my popcorn and my chair lets do this!
> Let's see some nudes!



Don't worry baby.......THEIR COMING! ! !  Stay tuned!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm with the diet you are trying to cut and I see a lot of carbs there. 
Maybe you do better with carbs then me.


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 20, 2014)

Good stuff! Interested to see how you will do. In my opinion, you have far too much sirloin in there for cutting. I would recommend replacing it with a fish. Besides, red meat certainly isn't going to improve your cardio, and you will be taxing it with tren and var. Tilapia/salmon would be my best bet, good luck!


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 21, 2014)

NeoPT said:


> Good stuff! Interested to see how you will do. In my opinion, you have far too much sirloin in there for cutting. I would recommend replacing it with a fish. Besides, red meat certainly isn't going to improve your cardio, and you will be taxing it with tren and var. Tilapia/salmon would be my best bet, good luck!



Im gonna see how it goes for the first couple weeks and go from there. I absolutely hate fish man. Lol. I f**king hate chicken breast too but I may substitute chicken for the sirloin the last 4 weeks of the diet if I need to.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 21, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Hmm with the diet you are trying to cut and I see a lot of carbs there.
> Maybe you do better with carbs then me.



Pink I made a boo boo..I meant 1/2 cup of brown rice not 1 cup.


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 21, 2014)

Okay! Well keep an eye on that HDL when you get bloods, if it tanks completely you may want to cut out the red meat temporarily. FIsh does suck though, misses dash with tons of pepper usually helps lol.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

hmmm you hate fish and chicken breast ugh stop being so picky

from my own experience 50-150 carbs i lose fat...... 150+ i start to gain 
but everyone is different 
just play with it as you go. if your not seeing fat come off drop so carbs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2014)

looks like a solid cycle..any questions just ask


----------



## SAD (Jan 21, 2014)

NeoPT said:


> Good stuff! Interested to see how you will do. In my opinion, you have far too much sirloin in there for cutting. I would recommend replacing it with a fish. Besides, red meat certainly isn't going to improve your cardio, and you will be taxing it with tren and var. Tilapia/salmon would be my best bet, good luck!




Aside from the extra fat from red meat, which should be accounted for when determining macros, why would red meat be a sub-par choice when compared to fish?  Saturated fats from animal sources are important, so I'm just wondering what you have to back up that recommendation.




NeoPT said:


> Okay! Well keep an eye on that HDL when you get bloods, if it tanks completely you may want to cut out the red meat temporarily. FIsh does suck though, misses dash with tons of pepper usually helps lol.




A few questions that I would be curious for you to answer.

#1- Can you prove that red meat tanks HDL?

#2- When taking var, your lipids will be absolutely fvcked.  How does dropping the red meat, assuming it has any effect on lipids, help that at all?

#3- Barring the FDAs incorrect assertion that lipids have an effect on heart health, what would be the reason for a reactionary measure to normalize the HDL/LDL ratio?


----------



## SAD (Jan 21, 2014)

STD (hahahahaha @ your acronym), consider adding 25g of casein to your post workout shake, and dropping 25g of whey, for a total of 50g protein split evenly between casein and whey.  There is an abundance of research that shows a WPI/Casien blend to be superior to WPI alone.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 21, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Im gonna see how it goes for the first couple weeks and go from there. I absolutely hate fish man. Lol. I f**king hate chicken breast too but I may substitute chicken for the sirloin the last 4 weeks of the diet if I need to.



I'm not one to get on the anti-red meat wagon, but if you're looking for some variety, have you ever tried some ground turkey?

I feel like bubba gump with ground turkey. You can do a lot with it. 

Personally, when I go into cut mode, which admittedly isn't very often, I find it easier to eat the same thing all week, and then change things up slightly every week if I'm getting sick of something. 

Awesome cycle, good luck. If you start getting tren sides, which are overrated IMO, try switching to pinning half the dose daily. It helps some people alleviate some sides. I personally don't notice any difference between ED and m/w/f with any short esters, but everyone is different.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 21, 2014)

Steve im in for the ride brother....... pick shit up and put it down.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

steve wrap your fish and chicken in bacon! there problem solved


----------



## Azog (Jan 21, 2014)

In for those tren results. Tren is ****ing awesome. I am jealous that I won't be using it myself.


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 21, 2014)

SAD said:


> Aside from the extra fat from red meat, which should be accounted for when determining macros, why would red meat be a sub-par choice when compared to fish?  Saturated fats from animal sources are important, so I'm just wondering what you have to back up that recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red meat causes the bacteria in your gut to create a substance called TMAO- which increases Atherosclerotic plaque. This is information directly from my client who was the head of the gastrointerologist department here for 40 years, he also practiced as a GI doctor as well. He actually sent me the study which proved it, I'll find it for you. I believe theres a couple other studies proving the correlation between red meat and TMAO/arterial plaque. 

1. I didn't say red meat tanked HDL. I said if your HDL is tanked, red meat twice a day is not a wise choice, as one would probably be increasing the plaque in their arteries at this point. If you have no HDL, plaque will be stored much easier, excessive red meat is the perfect way to do that in my, and many other GI's opinion. (And every MD that I've ever known or trained for that matter).  

2. As stated in one, red meat can increase/speed up atherosclerosis. Does red meat cause atherosclerosis? Probably not in the average bodybuilders diet, but in large quantities(twice a day/ed), and while HDL will be ****ed, I believe reducing red meat to 2-4 times per week will greatly increase the chances of not developing plaque thus my recommendation to the op.

3. Var and tren will most likely lead to an HDL far lower than 20, I've even seen sub 5 by some people's blood work. Are you stating that HDL doesn't play an important role in normalizing plaque and keeping LDL from reeking havoc on your arteries? I've seen the talks/studies stating that HDL/LDL ratio isnt as important as we thought, but is there actual data supporting that Sub 30 HDL and moderate to high LDL can be sustained with perfect health? I doubt it. You almost sound like you don't think the HDL/LDL ration means anything...


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry guys I don't have the study my client sent me :/


----------



## SAD (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed response.  Most of what you replied is what I believed for years, and certain studies will no doubt back that up.  However, recent research is starting to turn many old assumptions on their heads.  You are somewhat correct in your assumption about my thoughts on HDL/LDL ratio.  The studies that we based those old standards on were deeply flawed.  Take a fat dead person, who died of heart disease, and examine his arteries.  High in LDL and low in HDL?  Must have been the cause.  Couldn't be that HDL/LDL were skewed because of his heart disease.  Obviously this is an oversimplified summary of why they were flawed, but that's basically the gist.

Unfortunately, modern science as it's taught to dietitians and nutritionists, is still based on outdated and flawed studies.  Grains are good.....fat is bad......whole eggs screw up lipids......these are things perpetuated still by current practitioners and have been disproven for years now.  Current, legitimate studies showing that red meat CAUSES issues,  I would need to see to believe.  The same goes with HDL/LDL being a good indicator of heart health.

Again, thanks for the detailed response, but you haven't convinced me of anything yet.  I'm very open to being convinced, although I'll never give up my steakavar.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 21, 2014)

I eat lots of red meat. I had a full physical this fall when I turned 40 and talked with my Dr. specifically about how much red meat I eat(at my wife's request). He said I was fine and my HDL/LDL levels looked good. I was doing some research and found the following at meatandhealth.com:


Contrary to popular belief, lean red meat does not contain high levels of fat or saturated fat. The total fat content of red meat has been considerably reduced over the last few decades and the amount of fat in red meat is actually much lower than most people think.   Lean red meat also happens to be low in dietary cholesterol. 

Fully trimmed lean raw beef typically contains only 5% fat, fully trimmed lean raw pork only 4% fat and fully trimmed lean raw lamb only 8% fat.  In addition, about half of the fat found in red meat is of the healthier polyunsaturated or monounsaturated types. Choosing lean cuts of meat and trimming off any visible fat helps to reduce the fat and saturated fat content further.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll stop eating steaks when I'm dead.


----------



## SAD (Jan 21, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I eat lots of red meat. I had a full physical this fall when I turned 40 and talked with my Dr. specifically about how much red meat I eat(at my wife's request). He said I was fine and my HDL/LDL levels looked good. I was doing some research and found the following at meatandhealth.com:
> 
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, lean red meat does not contain high levels of fat or saturated fat. The total fat content of red meat has been considerably reduced over the last few decades and the amount of fat in red meat is actually much lower than most people think.   Lean red meat also happens to be low in dietary cholesterol.
> ...



There's nothing wrong with saturated fats, or cholesterol, depending on the source.  Animal derived saturated fats are needed for many processes in the body and cholesterol is absolutely necessary for natural testosterone production.

With anything, moderation is probably wise, but 16oz of steak and a half dozen eggs everyday isn't going to make you keel over at 50.  Congrats on your clean bill of health.  I'm always a little nervous when I go in for the results.


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree, the whole don't eat whole eggs, eat all grains is crap and science is surely unveiling amazing data. And the data we have in our text books is old. Although we do know that  HDL plays a big role in our health. From my understanding Hdl not only helps in removing cholesterol deposits in our arteries, but it also plays a role in regulating inflammation and platelet formation among other things. Of course the Hdl must be large particle Hdl but I am not that informed in that area. (I have read that whole wheat bread may reduce large particle bread) Anyways- Atherosclerotic plaque is a major contributor to heart disease and death, I just feel like we don't have enough data yet to rule out the implications of having low HDL or eating red meat 7 days a week. Overall, i feel like we should never let our Hdl stay below 20 and if it does, during the case of tren/var, we should try to limit our intake of animal fats from red meat, dairy etc(I.e. 3-4x/week). Just my 2 cents. Interesting view, I rather enjoyed that debate. I hope we can find out the bottom line soon. Btw steakavar sounds great lol. Cheers


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok just pinned 75mg tren A for the second time and so far so good. No " TREN COUGH"  and no other sides so far in 3 days. All is good. Keep ya posted brotha's.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 21, 2014)

4:30 am this morning cardio session complete. Interval training on the Stairmaster at 75 steps for one minute than 130 steps the next minute. A total of 15 intervals like that resulted in 580 calories burned........well according to the LCD monitor :32 (6):


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 21, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I'll stop eating steaks when I'm dead.



x2x.......


----------



## conan (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice Steve!  Looking forward to the results bud.  Good luck!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2014)

NeoPT said:


> Red meat causes the bacteria in your gut to create a substance called TMAO- which increases Atherosclerotic plaque. This is information directly from my client who was the head of the gastrointerologist department here for 40 years, he also practiced as a GI doctor as well. He actually sent me the study which proved it, I'll find it for you. I believe theres a couple other studies proving the correlation between red meat and TMAO/arterial plaque.
> 
> 1. I didn't say red meat tanked HDL. I said if your HDL is tanked, red meat twice a day is not a wise choice, as one would probably be increasing the plaque in their arteries at this point. If you have no HDL, plaque will be stored much easier, excessive red meat is the perfect way to do that in my, and many other GI's opinion. (And every MD that I've ever known or trained for that matter).
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be so quick to believe your GI friend. The main study used to support this tmao/l-carnitine leading to atherosclerotic plaque is seriously flawed.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2014)

SAD said:


> There's nothing wrong with saturated fats, or cholesterol, depending on the source.  Animal derived saturated fats are needed for many processes in the body and cholesterol is absolutely necessary for natural testosterone production.
> 
> With anything, moderation is probably wise, but 16oz of steak and a half dozen eggs everyday isn't going to make you keel over at 50.  Congrats on your clean bill of health.  I'm always a little nervous when I go in for the results.



X2....

10char


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 21, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to believe your GI friend. The main study used to support this tmao/l-carnitine leading to atherosclerotic plaque is seriously flawed.



Again, he was a client who was the head of the GI department at a very prestigious hospital here. I'd get more info from him on the subject but he has recently passed away unfortunately. 

Its been over a year since I read the study, What exactly was flawed in it?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2014)

NeoPT said:


> Again, he was a client who was the head of the GI department at a very prestigious hospital here. I'd get more info from him on the subject but he has recently passed away unfortunately.
> 
> Its been over a year since I read the study, What exactly was flawed in it?



Sad to hear he passed away. 

If we are both referring to the same study (I'm referring to the one that's always been posted/linked that I have seen):

1) it's based on a lot of rat studies first and foremost NOT a human studies. Many of the references the study uses are on in vitro animal cell cultures. So not only does a big portion of the theory depend on animal studies which aren't always applicable to humans, it relies on observations from test tube cultures not on a living organism. 

2) the study ASSUMES that TMAO is the ONLY cause of atherosclerotic plaque which if you check the medical literature is not the case. Now they're also working off a false assumption or false premise which undoubtedly changes the interpretations of the results and can cause conclusions to be drawn in error. 

3) the other false premise is that they work undert he assumption that red meat causes heart disease which again isn't supported by the medical literature. 

4) L-carnitine and choline (which alter fecal microbial composition IN RATS) lead to increases in TMAO synthesis also. The study states that l-carnitine and choline through this mechanism will also increase atherosclerotic plaque. Interestingly enough, when mice with intact intestinal microbiota were given dietary supplementation of TMAO and l-carnitine or choline, they reduced in vivo reverse cholesterol transport. The key is that the increase in atherosclerotic plaque can be inhibited by concurrently suppressing intestinal microbiota. 

5) if you are still worried about red meat causing plaque buildup bc of TMAO you MUST be worried about carnitine and choline rich foods as well for the same reason. Let's go over a short list of foods that are rich in carnitine: 

- Beef
- Pork
- Chicken
- Milk
- Venison
- Lamb
- Duck
- Ice Cream
- Cheese
- Avocado
- Asparagus

And foods high in choline:

-eggs
- Chicken
- Turkey
- Tomatoes
- Brussel Sprouts
- Scallops
- Green Beans
- Peas
- Mushrooms
- Shrimp
- Grass-fed Beef
- Sardines
- Collard Greens
- Cauliflower

^^^so now the question becomes: if red meat isn't healthy to eat everyday bc it leads to arterial plaque buildup through TMAO synthesis than neither are the foods I listed above so are you willing to not eat any of those foods everyday too?

6) 





> The study also states that regular meat eaters' gut bacteria produce a "burst" of TMAO after consuming L-Carnitine. Vegans and vegetarians' gut bacteria does not. Would you like to know how many vegan subjects this was tested on? ONE vegan. That's right, ONE person. The other 5 were all meat eaters



7) and the final nail in the coffin for me is when I noticed the study's sample population: "They evaluated 2,595 patients undergoing heart exams". Most ppl under 55yo, who don't smoke, and don't have history of highBP or high cholesterol are considered low risk and probably wouldn't be undergoing heart exams to begin with so that population is indicative of ppl who have increased likelihood of heart disease, not the population as a whole and not an accurate sample population. Young and middle aged ppl who regularly work out and diet using proper nutritional fundamentals are at a much much lower risk of heart disease than their sample set.


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 22, 2014)

Interesting- thanks for the insight! I actually saw a similar list last night- of foods that are high in carnitine, which brought about confusion. SO whats the general consensus? lol I am leaving this thread more confused than when I arrived haha. Red meat as of now is completely healthy and void of health risks?


----------



## SAD (Jan 22, 2014)

Refer back to my quote about moderation with everything in life.  That's my answer.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2014)

NeoPT said:


> Interesting- thanks for the insight! I actually saw a similar last night of foods that are high in carnitine which brought about confusion. SO whats the general consensus? lol I am leaving this thread more confused than when I arrived haha. Red meat as of now is completely healthy and void of health risks?



You're welcome brother. 

If you are a healthy and active individual, eat balanced meals with enough nutrients, and you have no concurrent medical condition relating to cholesterol/lipids, then you can eat red meat daily without complication. As SAD stated, moderation is a thing we ignore. There are very very few inherently bad foods that one must avoid altogether; everything else in moderation is fine. 

Now one final thought on the study, they don't differentiate between fattier and leaner cuts of meat and method of preparation which could also affect the results. Here's a pretty cool article going into some more detail on several studies used to back this idea

http://www.menshealth.com/nutrition/new-bs-study-red-meat-will-kill-you


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 22, 2014)

Idk all this crap about meat but I'm gunna eat steak everyday all day covered In bacon. **** these studies


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok so it's day four and I think im starting to experience insomnia now. The last two nights I averaged only 3 -4 hrs of sleep when I typically average 7 -8 hrs prior to using tren.  But ironically I still feel fine. I still was able to do my 30 min session of cardio today so hopefully I'll b good still.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Ok so it's day four and I think im starting to experience insomnia now. The last two nights I averaged only 3 -4 hrs of sleep when I typically average 7 -8 hrs prior to using tren.  But ironically I still feel fine. I still was able to do my 30 min session of cardio today so hopefully I'll b good still.



get used to that.tren kills my sleep too


----------



## SAD (Jan 22, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Ok so it's day four and I think im starting to experience insomnia now. The last two nights I averaged only 3 -4 hrs of sleep when I typically average 7 -8 hrs prior to using tren.  But ironically I still feel fine. I still was able to do my 30 min session of cardio today so hopefully I'll b good still.



I don't get the typical sides from tren, besides sweats and crazy dreams, but consider a moderate dose of GH before bed each night.  It'll help you sleep better, and even if it doesn't, it'll help you recover better with the limited sleep.

Even peptides immediately before bed would be acceptable if you don't have access to GH.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 22, 2014)

Note to self.....Up and down energy throughout the day. Maybe due to the serving of N.O.Xplode b4 my 4:30am cardio session?  Who knows but hopefully I can sleep tonight :32 (4):


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 23, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> hmmm you hate fish and chicken breast ugh stop being so picky
> 
> from my own experience 50-150 carbs i lose fat...... 150+ i start to gain
> but everyone is different
> just play with it as you go. if your not seeing fat come off drop so carbs.


 
Yeah pink I got the same issue,, even when trying to pack on muscle I gotta be careful. A lot of brothers feel my carbs are too low but honestly on my cycle now I put on 12 lbs and my waist is exactly the same.. Carb sensitive=dont be scared to drop em low


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 23, 2014)

And about diet.. The ultra truth is different strokes for different folks and surely just about anything in moderation is fine


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 23, 2014)

Well didn't get any better yet on the sleep....I was in a dead sleep for about 3.5 hrs and than POW!! Wide awake! So i was just sitting around for an hr b4 I started to get ready for the gym to do my morning session of cardio. Cardio was excellent with lots of energy and than some. Oh yea, finally no crazy ass dream either last night :32 (13):


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 24, 2014)

Almost a week in now after my first pin and FINALLY I got some f**king sleep :32 (13):     Wow did I need that. To b exact it was 8 hrs of straight uninterrupted peaceful sleep. Well other than that I haven't been experiencing any other sides or noticed any strength gains yet. I heard a lot of people say that tren affects cardio but for me that hasn't been a problem at all. I still am able to do my morning sessions of cardio at 4:30 am and also able to do another cardio session in the p.m. right after my weight training session. So far so good. Im just wondering exactly when do the fat burning effects really start to happen with tren a?.......I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## SAD (Jan 24, 2014)

You are 1 week in.  Relax, take a step back, and wait for the magic.  You likely haven't even BEGUN to experience 90% of what tren will do to your sleep, cardio, and aggression.  Be more patient.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 24, 2014)

Steve already playing head games with yourself ?


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 24, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Steve already playing head games with yourself ?



Hahaha pretty much pinky


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 24, 2014)

Leg training today was AWESOME! Man was that a great workout. Now I know its only been a week on this new cycle and I don't know if it's all mental (which it probably is) or the goodies kicking in. I started off with leg extensions super set with lying leg curls to warm up my knees. I did 5 sets of both and than headed straight to the squat rack. I knocked out 135x20...225x15....315x10.....315x10....405x6....405x6....225x12....Oh yea I also go a little beyond parallel but not ass to the grass. After that exercise I hit the leg press and knocked out 4 sets of 900x12...Next I hit leg extensions again and burned them out to failure. Following extensions I went and did 5 sets of lying leg curls and 5 sets of seated leg curls. I literally couldn't walk out of the gym without limping and moaning in pain. Lol. All I know is I felt great and looking forward to back day on Monday. Keep ya guys posted. Stay tuned!


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 25, 2014)

Bro that's too much!

If u can do x amount of weight at20 reps raise ur weight lower sets and drop some exercises
Way over traing


----------



## Workout247 (Jan 26, 2014)

No, thats just tren. Can't stop lifting.double the amour of sets you normally do at the same weight. so you take shorter rests and go for more weight and beyer form.still can't stop. 25 sets with little rest more weight than ever.you just gotta know when to just go home and eat like a champ.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 26, 2014)

It's been a week now and everything seems pretty well in check. Once again only side im having is a little insomnia and other than that it's all good son. I heard that if u run tren with mast (which I am) that the sides from tren are reduced big time. I may have to agree with this cuz like I said im feeling pretty damn good. Strength gains seem to b increasing a little and also my cardio hasn't been affected AT ALL!!! I've been doin two a days at the gym and energy levels are pretty solid. I believe the reason why my cardio hasn't been affected is because prior to starting this cycle,  I was already doin cardio for about a month and a half. The one little minor thing that I have noticed is sometimes throughout the day I have this SUPER RUSH of energy and than all of a sudden for about 2 -3 hrs I feel like poop....Nothing serious at all and definitely hasn't affected my training. Within the past two weeks of my cutting diet I have already lost 6lbs and 3% bf....according to one of the trainers at my gym. It's funny cuz even tho I lost weight and bf I actually look bigger. F**king AWESOME I tell ya. I can't wait to drop another 10% bf and see how I look at 7 - 9% bf..


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice work STD! Id agree with bringing the reps down and weight a lil higher if you are wanting to put on some more size while you cut. 

Keep up the hard work dude!! The tren sounds like its just getting started


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 26, 2014)

I always find myself more sore after heavy and low vs light and high


----------



## SAD (Jan 26, 2014)

Workout247 said:


> No, thats just tren. Can't stop lifting.double the amour of sets you normally do at the same weight. so you take shorter rests and go for more weight and beyer form.still can't stop. 25 sets with little rest more weight than ever.you just gotta know when to just go home and eat like a champ.



Tren is great, but it doesn't make you invincible or able to do twice the sets without taxing the CNS and joints to hell.  Certainly not 10 days in either.

No amount of AAS will ever guard you from being able to do too much.  The older and better you get in this game, the more you realize that less can be more.


----------



## Workout247 (Jan 26, 2014)

SAD said:


> Tren is great, but it doesn't make you invincible or able to do twice the sets without taxing the CNS and joints to hell.  Certainly not 10 days in either.
> 
> No amount of AAS will ever guard you from being able to do too much.  The older and better you get in this game, the more you realize that less can be more.


I can only do low rep high weight until I plateau. And the best way for me to bust through aplateau is volume and intensity. I can't speak for you but i need to alternate high weight low rep/low weight high rep to maximize my results. And tren takes me to a new level.guess your body worlks dif SAD.


----------



## SAD (Jan 26, 2014)

Every body works differently.  But there are universal truths concerning training.  If you have success at x sets and x reps, you cannot double the reps and sets and expect to get better results, or even the same results, just because you've been on tren for 10 days.

You popped up and discounted good advice from brotherbundy with reckless and ignorant conjecture.  I've been very tame up to this point, and I would prefer you to be logical about this.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 27, 2014)

Yup! The attack of the night sweats finally hit me last night. Wasn't sweaty all over to bad except for my head. I had to change pillows a few times throughout the night but not to bad. I just feel sorry for my wife cuz I kept wiping my head on her side of the blankets. Lmao. Ok I don't really feel bad cuz it was pretty damn funny. When she woke up this morning she thought she was sick cuz of all the sweat and was thinking it was from her. Lol. Funny but a little mean :32 (13):


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 31, 2014)

It's been two weeks now on a calorie deficit diet and I think I actually may b getting stronger....????? I know tren is known for this but damn, is it AWESOME! Iccan't wait til I hit 10 - 12 % and start wearing stringers like a f**king cheese dick! Lol. Still no bad sides as of yet and hoping it stays like that.


----------



## Wyolifter (Feb 1, 2014)

My 1st Post!!!  Great info guys. Thanks!  I've got a similar path ahead Stevethedream so I'm interested in seeing your results.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 1, 2014)

Steve you're a sissy Lala girl 

I hope this is motivation


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad to hear the cycle recipe some one gave u is working out for you!
Sounds like it's gonna be a sweet run!


----------



## Jada (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice job stevey!!! Keep it up


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 3, 2014)

Steve il wanna be just like you when I become a man one day


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok fellas it's goin on week three now and everything is pretty kick ass so far. My body is starting to feel  really tight during weight training and after my morning cardio session. Outline of abs r coming in as well so im thinking im floating around 14 - 15% bf. Still have a long way to go but definitely looking forward to the challenge. Im definitely making this cutting diet my B***H!!! Thanks again GUNZ!


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 4, 2014)

I changed my Avi
Is that what you wanted to see! ?
* starts crying


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 7, 2014)

What's the update slut


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey my little whore pinky.......Nothing to much yet my love. My f**king sex drive is in Super overdrive cuz of the Mast and Tren. Only bad thing is the wifey isn't giving it up enough so I may have to start pounding some sweet tight young ass at the gym. Chicks check me out all the time.e but I tell them im married. ........But not anymore. .........Ultimatum for my wife......More sex=happy hubby........no sex=cheating prick dick head ASSHOLE hubby.....I guess we'll just have to see pinky......Or me and u can always have some hot sweaty stinky butt loving turd shooting anal intercourse? ????? Ball is in ur court now my friend. .......


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 7, 2014)

* drops pants and bends over*


----------



## nightwater (Feb 7, 2014)

let the man go ahead with his program and give us feedback... experience is the best teacher


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 15, 2014)

Steve you still alive


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes pinky im alive. I've just been kind of depressed as of lately due to another shoulder injury which could of been 100% preventable! Trying to incline press super heavy dumbbells while on a 2500 cal diet wasn't to damn smart! Plus I was trying to set a new pr for incline presses and nothing but total disaster struck. After about 6 reps my left shoulder just completely gave out and caused my shoulder to pull all the way back. Went to the shoulder specialist and according to him I should b fine in 2 weeks as long as I don't do anything overhead or incline. Now this is the second time I felt this pain due to excessive inflammation and im starting to wonder if it's something else other than just inflammation. In 2 weeks if I don't feel any better than im definitely getting an MRI and see whats really goin on. Other than that the tren has been treating me pretty good so far. No serious side effects still and maybe very little increase in aggression. But of course I use that aggression in the gym and apparently as u may already know, sometimes I get a little too aggressive or just plain out stupid when im training.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 15, 2014)

Strength is slow an steady no matter what


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome to my world of junk shoulders!


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 24, 2014)

Steve ......?


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 24, 2014)

I Steve entered a world of depression


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok ok sorry brothers but yes I have been mildly depressed due to a jacked up ass shoulder and middle back pain. But I stopped feeling sorry for myself and trying to get back on track and at least do exercises im capable of doin still. Other than that I guess the tren has treated me pretty fair so far. This Sunday will officially b 6 wks in and im planning on running it at least 14 -16 wks. Body is becoming very tight during workouts and have lost a decent amount of body fat. The most amazing bizarre thing about it all is how im dropping weight but look fuller and bigger and maintaining strength during a calorie deficit diet. Looking forward to the weeks to come and hopefully I'll reach my goal of 5 - 7% bf. Until than later buddies.


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 28, 2014)

It's been almost 6 full weeks now and so far I have dropped 18 lbs and about 4.5 -5% bf. I haven't lost NO MUSCLE at all which is outstanding! I really want to bump my dosage of tren up to about 500mg ew but I think what im doin now is working out just fine. Maybe it's just the more is better attitude im having every now and again. Let's see, sides? Hardly any at all. Minor night sweats and a bit more aggression but other than that things r looking pretty dang good so far. In about a week or two im gonna throw in my var and see what happens there. By that time I should b sitting right around 11 -12% so I should see the benefits of the var....hopefully. ....Well other than that life is pretty good besides my injuries but it's something I can work around until I get completely healthy again. Within the next couple weeks I'll finally post some pics and let the panel of judges critique this greek god physique....or not....Until than..STD OUT


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 5, 2014)

Im officially half way thru my current cycle as of now and goin to switch up my esters of test and mast. The first 6 wks I was running 500mg of Test E and 400mg of Mast E but now that I have lost a good amount of body fat and becoming a lot leaner, I decided to switch to TPP and Mast P. Im still gonna run myTren A along with them but I ffigured if I switch to faster esters I won't hold as much water once im in single digit body fat. I also decided to throw I  some TNE only on Back and Leg days so I can really push myself even harder than I already am. I guess as far as how everything is goin with the tren, I believe in the theory of if u run it with Mast that it will help reduce the sides big time. This is my first run with tren and I haven't experienced no real bad sides at all. Once again,  maybe a little more aggression which is fine but other than that everything is goin great still. A brother on here told me it's probably because im only running 400mg of tren A but for my first time running it, I believe that should b good enough. What I have noticed though is my body starting to recomp drastically in the past week or so. I lowered my cals to 2200 a day and haven't noticed any strength loses at all. That's even while im still hitting cardio twice a day and weight training 6 days a week. Im really excited to see how I look 6 weeks from now when im hopefully in single digit body fat percentage.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 10, 2014)

Tren........This s**t is crazy INSANE!!! Man o' man do I love it!!! Just like my buddy GREATGUNZ told me would happen is now happening.......RECOMP!!! Im literally gaining weight slowly while looking leaner and leaner as each week passes by. I haven't changed my diet not one bit nor did I stop my double cardio sessions either. So basically im gaining muscle while burning body fat which is amazing! I started off at 217 lbs @ 17% bf and now 7 weeks later im 208 lbs @ 11 -12%. I still have another 7 -9 weeks and totally looking forward to see how much more my body transforms.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 24, 2014)

Bump bro where's the updates


----------

